# Help me guys please



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm New York Uber Driver

I was buying a car from a car dealer after i left a 500$ deposit i found a better deal somewhere else ..

I went back to the dealer he said u can use your money as store credit only i'm not gonna refund it ..

I asked him later to buy me a spare parts .. He said i only sell cars .. if u want your money back buy a car from me !!

How can i get my money back from this guy ?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Call your card issuer if it’s debit or credit card.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Miroramzi said:


> I'm New York Uber Driver
> 
> I was buying a car from a car dealer after i left a 500$ deposit i found a better deal somewhere else ..
> 
> ...


Did you sign a contract or any paperwork when you made the deposit? If so, you might be out of luck-- read it carefully and see what it says about deposits.

If the dealer gave you absolutely no paperwork then the dealer is shady, you may be able to use NY law to get the deposit back, contact the NY State Attorney General's office and talk to someone in their consumer help line 800-771-7755.

See the last section here https://ag.ny.gov/sites/default/files/pdfs/bureaus/consumer_fraud/Buying a Car.pdf


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> Call your card issuer if it's debit or credit card.


It was a cash deposit 



KD_LA said:


> Did you sign a contract or any paperwork when you made the deposit? If so, you might be out of luck-- read it carefully and see what it says about deposits.
> 
> If the dealer gave you absolutely no paperwork then the dealer is shady, you may be able to use NY law to get the deposit back, contact the NY State Attorney General's office and talk to someone in their consumer help line 800-771-7755.
> 
> See the last section here https://ag.ny.gov/sites/default/files/pdfs/bureaus/consumer_fraud/Buying a Car.pdf


He gave me a reciept only ..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Miroramzi said:


> It was a cash deposit
> 
> He gave me a reciept only ..


Does the receipt say anything about a refund policy? Did the dealer give you anything or tell you anything about his refund policy? That's the important part. If he did not, then looks like you can go after him to get the deposit back. Make sure you call the AG office and explain all the details and ask your rights, they can help you.


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

His refund policy :
He just wrote it on a small paper with a small font on the wall .. and he didn't mention anything to me when i paid the deposit


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Miroramzi said:


> His refund policy :
> He just wrote it on a small paper with a small font on the wall .. and he didn't mention anything to me when i paid the deposit


So there's no signed contract showing a refund policy, but it's written on the wall. It might be tricky now. BUT, call AG's office and ask.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

What the hell do you think a deposit is?

He holds your money just for fun?

For pretendsies?

The moment you handed him the money you had a verbal contract.

There is a cost to breaking that contact.

Want to guess how much it costs to break your verbal contract?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Want to guess how much it costs to break your verbal contract?


'bout 5 bills


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Call any local media outlets and see if they will do a story.....like fraud department 

Then move the hell out of New York!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> 'bout 5 bills


Ding Ding Ding!

We have a winner!

But Miroramzi its your lucky day. 
I'm having a good day so I'm going to help you.

This is what I would do if I was in your shoes.

I would walk in there, with my tail between my legs, and tell the guy that I'm sorry, I jumped the gun, should have thought it through, blah blah blah
And that I'm sorry I wasted his time.

Then I would ask him if he'd be willing to settle this for $250 and get you out of his hair. 
This way the $250 is his free and clear. 
If he's having a good day maybe you walk out of there with $250

However he doesn't have to do it legally. 
Those $500 are still yours. 
But as he stated, the money is store credit now.

You created that situation. Not him.

You had the power when the money was in your pocket. 
Now it's in his.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

If that dealer makes the local 6 o'clock story on fraud is probably the only way he's seeing $500 back without buying from him (he'll probably knock up the price $600 on the car from a fake fee or something and make the take $1,100 in the long run.....lol) sounds like one shady dealer


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Miroramzi said:


> I'm New York Uber Driver
> 
> I was buying a car from a car dealer after i left a 500$ deposit i found a better deal somewhere else ..
> 
> ...


How many days was it between you leaving a deposit and going back to the store asking for a refund?


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

I went back 3 month later after i bought my current car


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> If that dealer makes the local 6 o'clock story on fraud is probably the only way he's seeing $500 back without buying from him (he'll probably knock up the price $600 on the car from a fake fee or something and make the take $1,100 in the long run.....lol) sounds like one shady dealer


It does seem shady to make $500 for essentially nothing.
However, there is a chance he could have sold the car but held it for him.
Unlikely, but that's all he has to say.

The law is on his side.
This dude asked him to hold the car.

Trust me. I got years of watching Judge Judy under my belt.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Miroramzi said:


> I went back 3 month later after i bought my current car


OUCH...how do you say...

You are screwed...8>O

May still work...butt...

,go with CableGuys idea...

Prolly your best bet...butt...

You waited too long...8>(

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Miroramzi said:


> I went back 3 month later after i bought my current car


Hahahahaha

Forget what I said about $250


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Miroramzi said:


> I went back 3 month later after i bought my current car


You went back 3 months later? I'm sure you lost your $500 deposit after 10 days. You can't expect someone to honor a business dealing when you don't stay in contact for 3 months. The dealer had to take the car off the lot and hold it for you. He couldn't sell it. You easily lost your deposit. Don't waste your time with any legal or news issue. They'll just laugh in your face.


----------



## Miroramzi (Feb 3, 2016)

No i went first time after 2 weeks
And he refuse to refund it
And second time after 3 month asking for a spare parts that he can buy for me and he said i only sell cars !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Miroramzi said:


> No i went first time after 2 weeks
> And he refuse to refund it
> And second time after 3 month asking for a spare parts that he can buy for me and he said i only sell cars !


2 weeks is too long.

Is it fair if he lost money holding that car for you?
Maybe he had a good offer and turned it down for you.

He should come after you for more damages


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PS. I'm crying...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Forget what I said about $250


Lol...even news rooms will hang up now


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Haggling with the other dealer is probably out too.
> 
> Remaining options = 0


Maybe all is not lost

Remaining options = laugh with us.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

What car did you buy at the other dealer? What make, model, year, and how much?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> What car did you buy at the other dealer? What make, model, year, and how much?


I knew we wouldn't find out that info...lol....was hoping but gut said NO


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Troll


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I knew we wouldn't find out that info...lol....was hoping but gut said NO


Lost $500 at first dealer.

Probably lost thousands on the terrible deal he got from second dealer.

Plot twist: owner of car dealer #1 owns car dealer #2


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Troll


 I would of payed him to post the pink slip fee and taxes page.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Miroramzi said:


> I'm New York Uber Driver
> 
> I was buying a car from a car dealer after i left a 500$ deposit i found a better deal somewhere else ..
> 
> ...


i think NYS gives you 3 days to change your mind, how long has it been since you gave this POS a deposit? asking for a friend, JMO


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

I hate nyc uber/taxi drivers and this is why you do not understand a definition of DEPOSIT !!!! If you make a deposit in your dealer/private seller you can NOT get refund this why you put DEPOSIT if you change your mind you lose it and that's it ! There is a lot of people like you just go to dealer/ choose a car / tell for dealer to hold this car for you for 2 weeks and after 2 weeks you do not come back because you change your mind... In this 2 weeks maybe this dealer had a lot of people who was interested in this car what you want, and this is how dealer lose their money and this is why he always take a deposit !!!!!! All of you from nyc want only MONEY MONEY MONEY ..... I work on manhattan and i see what you do.


----------

